# How to reset TCM on 01M auto trans



## poons (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 2003 Jetta TDI 01M transmission 260,000kms fluid never changed- and when I drive 80 kph/50mph the tack pulsated 200 rpm's this can be felt while driving. I connected Vag-Com and monitored the trans measuring blocks and notices that in #7 the Drive Mode is 4M (mechanical locked) but the Lock-up Clutch Slip Slipping increases from 0-125/min when the tack pulsates. When I drive 100 kph the only time the Lock-up Clutch Slip changes from 0-125 is when I am going up a hill is this normal. I am going to change fluid/filter and I would like to know how to reset the TCM if this helps and any help on the pulsating would be great.


----------



## lojoman16 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have same car, same problem with 187,000. VAG-Com said TCC lock-up malfunction (mechanical). I believe( CoolAirVW ) posted a thread in TDI Club Forum (01M) which addresses this problem of surging. I also had chatter, fluid/filter change solved that issue but not the RPM surging. CoolAirVW claims it's a worn TCC boost valve, sounds good to me,cheaper than a re-man valve body. So I just picked-up the Sonnax kit 119940-04K, comes with TCC apply valve & spring, and TCC boost valve & sleeve for about $40. Unfortunately you need to buy reamer kit 119940-TL4 to ream valve body bore for these oversized valves. $77 for the tool. Well I purchased these things yesterday, will be doing job soon. I'll keep you posted if you want.


----------



## poons (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (lojoman16)*

Vag-Com didn't show any fault codes with my problem but I am interested if the worn TCC boost valve will correct the problem. Thanks for the reply and please keep me posted.


----------



## poons (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (lojoman16)*

Just wondering if you have a procedure for this repiar or a thread to follow during this repair. Thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (poons)*

If you are going to get into internal transmission work I strongly recommend the use of a factory level repair manual. You can also post a current auto scan here.


----------



## poons (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I did e-mail my auto scan to Ross-Tech and spoke to a gentleman who suggested to check the measuring blocks which brings me to my problem. Not sure how to post a current auto scan.I do have the eBahn repair DVD will I require additional information for this repair.
Thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (poons)*

The eBahn repair manual should be more than sufficient. The measured value blocks are listed in there. You may need an assistant to drive the car so you can focus on watching and logging data. 
Here are some links to our interactive on line manual regarding the auto scan.
Main screen:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
Auto scan screen:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html
From that point you can either save it (ends up in C:\ross-tech\VCDS\Logs\) OR use Copy and paste the results here.


----------



## poons (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks for the info.


----------

